# PGR and Humic Acid



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I applied PGR for the first time today several hours ago. Is there a need to water PGR in at all? I wouldn't think so, but it never hurts to ask.

Also, I would like to include humate in my lawn regimen. Is their any pro or con for liquid humate vs dispensable granules? I like the idea of just spraying it on the lawn. Where is everyone getting their humate?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

You want to wait an hr before you water. You need to give the pgr a chance to be absorbed through the leaf blade. It you water right away you will not give it a chance


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> You want to wait an hr before you water. You need to give the pgr a chance to be absorbed through the leaf blade. It you water right away you will not give it a chance


It's been about 7 hours, I was just wondering if there was a need to water it. It's not time to irrigate and wasn't going to if it wasn't necessary or beneficial


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> > You want to wait an hr before you water. You need to give the pgr a chance to be absorbed through the leaf blade. It you water right away you will not give it a chance
> ...


Not needed or beneficial to my knowledge.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I get granules from Possums landscape supply


----------



## Zoysialawnnut (Apr 24, 2018)

Just wondering....what is PGR?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

What type did you apply?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I applied PGR and liquid humate a week ago. See my video labeled "lawn care product haul" for where I got it.

I actually apply granular and liquid. I figure the more the better.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Zoysialawnnut said:


> Just wondering....what is PGR?


PGR :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I applied PGR and liquid humate a week ago. See my video labeled "lawn care product haul" for where I got it.
> 
> I actually apply granular and liquid. I figure the more the better.


I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> What type did you apply?


If you mean PGR, I applied T-Nex


----------



## drlushin (May 24, 2017)

I was just teading the label yesterday. Here is what I read on the T-Nex

Watering-in is not necessary for activation of Quali-Pro® T-Nex®.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

drlushin said:


> I was just teading the label yesterday. Here is what I read on the T-Nex
> 
> Watering-in is not necessary for activation of Quali-Pro® T-Nex®.


I don't have a label, but I suppose I could have just googled it :lol:


----------



## drlushin (May 24, 2017)

I hope it didn't sound like I was being rude. Please know that wasn't my intention.

I just so happened to be wondering the same thing yesterday. Funny thing is I have a label, but I just always google everything instead of getting bottle out to tead label... How did people survive & learn w/o the internet?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

drlushin said:


> I hope it didn't sound like I was being rude. Please know that wasn't my intention.
> 
> I just so happened to be wondering the same thing yesterday. Funny thing is I have a label, but I just always google everything instead of getting bottle out to tead label... How did people survive & learn w/o the internet?


No offense taken :thumbup:

If it weren't for this forum I wouldn't have a clue how to care for my lawn!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> drlushin said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it didn't sound like I was being rude. Please know that wasn't my intention.
> ...


And I would have thought people were crazy when I see them live streaming themselves shovelling tons of sand on their lawn and "smothering" their grass. :lol:


----------

